# 2013 - 2015 Opel Astra OPC Brembo front brake kit



## BJR (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm just wondering if anyone has done a Astra OPC front brake conversion onto their cruze.

I'm in Australia and the PCD for my cruze is 5x115 and I'm certain the Opal Astra is the same. 
I'm just not sure if the offset is the same.. 

If anyone has some info on this please let me know! 

Cheers

Blen


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

In the US, the Buick Verano has the 5x115 hubs. That may be another way to research it.


----------

